# Al Reef



## Mandz84

I'm just wondering if anyone here lives in Al Reef and can give a realistic outlook on what commute times are during rush hour? I don't have exact locations of where he will be working as its client based so I just assume in and around the city. 

With our housing budget Al Reef appears to be the nicest and would be what we can afford for a 2/3 bed villa with shared pool/gym. I know it's far away, so hoping to get some feedback. Thanks


----------



## Geke

Mandz84 said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone here lives in Al Reef and can give a realistic outlook on what commute times are during rush hour? I don't have exact locations of where he will be working as its client based so I just assume in and around the city.
> 
> With our housing budget Al Reef appears to be the nicest and would be what we can afford for a 2/3 bed villa with shared pool/gym. I know it's far away, so hoping to get some feedback. Thanks


Al reef is quite far out but if you use the Sadiyaat highway give yourself around 30 to 45min to the Corniche, its not too busy a route but can get a bit slow near the port, the other way is past the airport and during rush hour give yourself an hour, its not bad for Dubai though, so 45min to 1.5hrs depending on which part of Dubai


----------



## Mandz84

Geke said:


> Al reef is quite far out but if you use the Sadiyaat highway give yourself around 30 to 45min to the Corniche, its not too busy a route but can get a bit slow near the port, the other way is past the airport and during rush hour give yourself an hour, its not bad for Dubai though, so 45min to 1.5hrs depending on which part of Dubai



Thanks for that! He is only working in AD as far as I know. He wont want to be sitting in traffic for 3 hours every single day.


----------



## Teacherofscience

I'm also interested in Al Reef for the same reasons. The Head says it is a good distance from the school but it looks quite a hike on the map (Al Yasmina). What are the local facilities like? I have come across several forums that talk of lots of unfinished projects in the area. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Geke

TBH it is unfinished and not a lot there, you can get a nice villa in Khalifa (A) where Al yasmina is for similar money if you dont want to live on a compound. Many expats live in Khalifa.


----------



## Mandz84

Geke said:


> TBH it is unfinished and not a lot there, you can get a nice villa in Khalifa (A) where Al yasmina is for similar money if you dont want to live on a compound. Many expats live in Khalifa.



Is khalifa more freestanding villas though? I haven't seen much in khalifa area online with amenities like pool/ gym. We also need to live near schools but want to have gym/pool for use if possible.


----------



## Geke

Khalifa has a lot of small compound say 6 villas some with there own pool, there are also larger compounds with communal pool and gym. Many landlords rent direct so its best to drive around and you see signs 'villas for rent' and a phone number, also you can look in Abu Dhabi Week magazine. Al Yasmina and the new Gems American school are in Khalifa.


----------



## Teacherofscience

Sounds brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## Ausee76

Hi All,

Can any one give me his / her comments on Al Reef Vills?

I Have recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi and I believe I will be working close to the Abu Dhabi International Airport. I plan to rent a 3 bed villa. my company has offered Housing of Dhr 140,000 year. I will be interested to know any other good areas with villas within my budget.

Also would like to know some important tips for renting a property in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Chiryu

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one give me his / her comments on Al Reef Vills?
> 
> I Have recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi and I believe I will be working close to the Abu Dhabi International Airport. I plan to rent a 3 bed villa. my company has offered Housing of Dhr 140,000 year. I will be interested to know any other good areas with villas within my budget.
> 
> Also would like to know some important tips for renting a property in Abu Dhabi.


I've had a 3 bed at Al Reef. Which village are you looking at? Desert and Arabian have pool/gym open. As of last month Mediterranean didn't and contemporary is way off. But you can use any, so if you live in contemporary you can use Arabian etc. 

Al reef is good for us as we have 2 kids. It's nice and quiet. Lots of kids play out in the street here which is also good. 

If you working near airport it's good location. But if your single bear it in mind closest pub is probably Al Ghazal golf club, Raha hotel or down to Yas Island. 

If your set on villas check out khalifa A as well. Closer to Yas and raha, quite close to airport. 

If not set on a Villa There's also Al Raha apartments, for your budget I'm not sure how many bedrooms you'd get. Need to check dubizzle, or propertyfinder maybe. See what's available. 

Are your company providing temporary accommodation when you arrive? 

My tips for renting are : 

Remain calm - a lot of agents are useless. There's a never ending supply of people looking so they tend to not return calls/emails etc. 

So pester. 

If you see something on dubizzle etc ALWAYS go for a good look. Properties are rarely what they seem. I.e look nice on dubizzle, when you arrive you wouldn't let a dog die there. 

All depends what you want. As has been said above, some places in khalifa are in compounds so can get pool access. 

That's about extent of my knowledge though. So hopefully others will add!


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> I've had a 3 bed at Al Reef. Which village are you looking at? Desert and Arabian have pool/gym open. As of last month Mediterranean didn't and contemporary is way off. But you can use any, so if you live in contemporary you can use Arabian etc.
> 
> Al reef is good for us as we have 2 kids. It's nice and quiet. Lots of kids play out in the street here which is also good.
> 
> If you working near airport it's good location. But if your single bear it in mind closest pub is probably Al Ghazal golf club, Raha hotel or down to Yas Island.
> 
> If your set on villas check out khalifa A as well. Closer to Yas and raha, quite close to airport.
> 
> If not set on a Villa There's also Al Raha apartments, for your budget I'm not sure how many bedrooms you'd get. Need to check dubizzle, or propertyfinder maybe. See what's available.
> 
> Are your company providing temporary accommodation when you arrive?
> 
> My tips for renting are :
> 
> Remain calm - a lot of agents are useless. There's a never ending supply of people looking so they tend to not return calls/emails etc.
> 
> So pester.
> 
> If you see something on dubizzle etc ALWAYS go for a good look. Properties are rarely what they seem. I.e look nice on dubizzle, when you arrive you wouldn't let a dog die there.
> 
> All depends what you want. As has been said above, some places in khalifa are in compounds so can get pool access.
> 
> That's about extent of my knowledge though. So hopefully others will add!


Thanks Chiryu,

At this stage i am still in Australia. Looking to move in Feb or March 2013. 
My requirement is 3 bed Villa. I have two Kids as well Both boys and age 3 and 2 months. 

I was looking at the plan of 3 bed villa in Al Reef ... really liked it. do most Expats live there? I am also planning to have a maid to look after the house and kids so that my wife can get some free time. But the 3 bed Villa plan didn't show any Maid room. 

Your advice was very useful. please tell me is there a fee for the agent as well? whats the usual deposit % to start the lease? I have heard that the landloard ask for a year's rent stright up. Is it possible to arrange payment of rent monthly?

regards


----------



## Chiryu

Ausee76 said:


> Thanks Chiryu,
> 
> At this stage i am still in Australia. Looking to move in Feb or March 2013.
> My requirement is 3 bed Villa. I have two Kids as well Both boys and age 3 and 2 months.
> 
> I was looking at the plan of 3 bed villa in Al Reef ... really liked it. do most Expats live there? I am also planning to have a maid to look after the house and kids so that my wife can get some free time. But the 3 bed Villa plan didn't show any Maid room.
> 
> Your advice was very useful. please tell me is there a fee for the agent as well? whats the usual deposit % to start the lease? I have heard that the landloard ask for a year's rent stright up. Is it possible to arrange payment of rent monthly?
> 
> regards


What type of accommodation allowance is your employer giving? Most will pay the rent for you if you have negotiated this into your package. I've heard of some more stingy employers offering loans, where they pay the year rent and then deduct it back from employee wages. 

But in short. Yes. It's for the year. You won't get a monthly on al reef. There are few monthly. They tend to be furnished and seems to me more like holiday type rentals. I might be wrong. But I've never seen a decent looking monthly rental. 

You can sometimes negotiate into 2 cheques, I.e you give one cheque plus another post dated cheque that they cash 6 months later. You tend to get things a little cheaper if you pay in 1 cheque. As in, could be 130000 two cheques, 125,000 one cheque. 

You would get away with using the top floor as maids room if your boys room together. Mine do, we just had a spare room. You can also get live out maids. 

Agent fees can vary. In general I've seen fees around 4000-5000dhs for agent. Then deposit is around 5000dhs. 

I've just moved to another part of al reef and we paid 5000 agent and 5000 deposit. 

Have you looked at 4 beds? They're at about 145k at the minute but fluctuate so worth keeping an eye on. 

If there's anything else I can help with I'll do my best but I'm still considered a newbie myself! 

Let me know when your here though. My boys are 1 and 2, if your wife's looking to get out and about I'm happy to meet up.


----------



## Chiryu

Edit last post. 


I re read your original post. If your company is offering housing allowance they should arrange the cheque. My husband takes the offer of lease to work, they issue cheque. Then he gives it to the agent. 

So I wouldn't worry about the year upfront thing. 

Your hr should help you out with that.


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> What type of accommodation allowance is your employer giving? Most will pay the rent for you if you have negotiated this into your package. I've heard of some more stingy employers offering loans, where they pay the year rent and then deduct it back from employee wages.
> 
> But in short. Yes. It's for the year. You won't get a monthly on al reef. There are few monthly. They tend to be furnished and seems to me more like holiday type rentals. I might be wrong. But I've never seen a decent looking monthly rental.
> 
> You can sometimes negotiate into 2 cheques, I.e you give one cheque plus another post dated cheque that they cash 6 months later. You tend to get things a little cheaper if you pay in 1 cheque. As in, could be 130000 two cheques, 125,000 one cheque.
> 
> You would get away with using the top floor as maids room if your boys room together. Mine do, we just had a spare room. You can also get live out maids.
> 
> Agent fees can vary. In general I've seen fees around 4000-5000dhs for agent. Then deposit is around 5000dhs.
> 
> I've just moved to another part of al reef and we paid 5000 agent and 5000 deposit.
> 
> Have you looked at 4 beds? They're at about 145k at the minute but fluctuate so worth keeping an eye on.
> 
> If there's anything else I can help with I'll do my best but I'm still considered a newbie myself!
> 
> Let me know when your here though. My boys are 1 and 2, if your wife's looking to get out and about I'm happy to meet up.






Thanks Chiryu,

to be honest the bedroom on the second floor is the best bedroom out of all three.  living out maid seems like a better option. 

I have just got the initial offer with the contract and I still have to neg and arrange terms of payment of the housing and Kid's education allowance. I think getting a loan from the company and getting it deducted monthly is a better option and will work on that. As I have also heard that the Law there is very strict and if for any reason the check is bounced its very serious. 

I have looked at the 4 bed Villas as well and i liked them. specially I liked the bed room on the ground floor can be perfect for the maid.  and the price difference is not much eigther. I have sent an email to the Pink property agents letting them know about my plans and asking them for their assistance. are there any other good ones for the Al Reef?

Do you send your 2 year old to any day care or early learning centre? We are planning to start our 3 year old at school and would be looking for some good ones. my company is giving me Dhr 25,000 year for primary education each. I plan to get this allowance up to 37,000 / year from the company as well. 

Sure My wife would love to meet up. As we wont be knowing any one in Abu Dhabi "Friends" is what we are planning to make so that we can have a good time there.

I really appreciate your advices and help. How would I contact you once i get there? Do you check your blogs regularly?

regards


----------



## Chiryu

I'm always logged into here cos its just iPhone app. I get emailed if I get a message/reply to post etc. 

If your company is going to give you allowance you should try and get this from them. Most companies will pay the housing on top of whatever else you get. Not sure who your working for but ask other employees if you can. 

Eg if you were getting 25k a month wage, then you should get 140k for housing, 37k for education etc. but if you can negotiate it get it so they pay. 

And not that they pay it then deduct it off your 25k if that makes any sense?!!?! I just read it and got a bit confused. It tends to be tighter employers that make you pay it back. Essentially your paying your own rent. Most good companies will pay your rent for you. 

Like I said though. See if you can contact other employees. See what their policy is.

Neither are in nursery, I look after them full time but I'm hoping to go back to work. Even then I'm looking at a nanny as most nurseries are only open until 2pm here. 

There is a group called Abu Dhabi mums, (hope that's not classed as advertising! I'm unsure of rules on that!lol)

They arrange meet ups for different age groups in the city etc. you can google them. 

I'm hopefully going to start going there as well but been busy moving of late and haven't got round to it. 

There's normally other children around the pools too for socialising. I'm sure I saw a woman doing swimming lessons for babies as well. That might be a good way for your wife to make friends. I'm assuming your youngest will be around 6-7 months when you come? Trying to remember what you said in original post.


----------



## Chiryu

Oh and I never had a good experience with Pink Properties so tread carefully. 

Saying that. They're all pretty rubbish. 

On al reef there's;

pink properties
Property shop investment
Nationwide property
Llj property
Gravity ?? Something like that. 

Probably more but they're main ones I've come across.


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> I'm always logged into here cos its just iPhone app. I get emailed if I get a message/reply to post etc.
> 
> If your company is going to give you allowance you should try and get this from them. Most companies will pay the housing on top of whatever else you get. Not sure who your working for but ask other employees if you can.
> 
> Eg if you were getting 25k a month wage, then you should get 140k for housing, 37k for education etc. but if you can negotiate it get it so they pay.
> 
> And not that they pay it then deduct it off your 25k if that makes any sense?!!?! I just read it and got a bit confused. It tends to be tighter employers that make you pay it back. Essentially your paying your own rent. Most good companies will pay your rent for you.
> 
> Like I said though. See if you can contact other employees. See what their policy is.
> 
> Neither are in nursery, I look after them full time but I'm hoping to go back to work. Even then I'm looking at a nanny as most nurseries are only open until 2pm here.
> 
> There is a group called Abu Dhabi mums, (hope that's not classed as advertising! I'm unsure of rules on that!lol)
> 
> They arrange meet ups for different age groups in the city etc. you can google them.
> 
> I'm hopefully going to start going there as well but been busy moving of late and haven't got round to it.
> 
> There's normally other children around the pools too for socialising. I'm sure I saw a woman doing swimming lessons for babies as well. That might be a good way for your wife to make friends. I'm assuming your youngest will be around 6-7 months when you come? Trying to remember what you said in original post.




I am joining AMMROC. Its a subsidiary of Mubadala. Provides Manitenance to UAE defence forces , Airforce equiptments . I am joining them as a Chief Procurement Officer. 

I will surely let my wife know about Abu Dhabi Mums. thats a great tip. And I am sure we will meet other ppl there as well. like you said at the pool and etc.

Please tell me whats this App called? I will get that on my phone as well. I wonder if Android has that App.

If i come in Feb my youngest would be 4 months old than.


----------



## Chiryu

It's just the expat forum app. I have iPhone so not sure about android. 

There's other things to do family wise too. There's family friendly brunches. Stars and bars at Yas marina do a family fun day on Saturdays. If they're still doing it. They give out toys to the kids and do face painting and things. You can send them off while the adults have a drink!


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> It's just the expat forum app. I have iPhone so not sure about android.
> 
> There's other things to do family wise too. There's family friendly brunches. Stars and bars at Yas marina do a family fun day on Saturdays. If they're still doing it. They give out toys to the kids and do face painting and things. You can send them off while the adults have a drink!


Just got the app on my phone. 

May i know how long have you been living in Abu Dhabi? and what you use to do for living?


----------



## Chiryu

Ausee76 said:


> Just got the app on my phone.
> 
> May i know how long have you been living in Abu Dhabi? and what you use to do for living?


I've been here 5 months. Husband here 14 months. He's in heavy industry and I'm from a government administration background. 

One thing, it can drive you crazy this place so bring bucket loads of patience!


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> I've been here 5 months. Husband here 14 months. He's in heavy industry and I'm from a government administration background.
> 
> One thing, it can drive you crazy this place so bring bucket loads of patience!


Nice.....

I have heard a lot about this place... I have visited Dubai a few times for work meetings but never had a chance to come to Abu Dhabi. how different is Abu Dhabi from Dubai?


----------



## Chiryu

More conservative than Dubai mainly. But still not as strict as Al Ain for example. I've read a lot of people talking about living illegally in Dubai (unmarried couple) a lot more than Abu Dhabi. I think there's a higher western population in Dubai but don't quote me on that. I've only ever really visited for a few day trips so I'm no expert. 

Administration wise I think they're both seen as frustrating. Laws tend to change like the wind so just when you think you know something suddenly its wrong!


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> More conservative than Dubai mainly. But still not as strict as Al Ain for example. I've read a lot of people talking about living illegally in Dubai (unmarried couple) a lot more than Abu Dhabi. I think there's a higher western population in Dubai but don't quote me on that. I've only ever really visited for a few day trips so I'm no expert.
> 
> Administration wise I think they're both seen as frustrating. Laws tend to change like the wind so just when you think you know something suddenly its wrong!




I got it.

yes one more challenge is to drive a left hand drive car. but i think I will get a hang of it in a few weeks.

OK Chiryu. its very late here in Australia ... 4:30 am i have to go to work tomorrow as well so i think i should get a few hours sleep.

was really nice meeting you here and thanks for all the tips and help.
keep intouch and we will surely meet in AD.


Tke care


----------



## meseta

Hi everyone, We're looking at renting at Al Reef downtown. Having looked at the villas, we don't like the size of the kitchens and a little arthritis makes the stairs daunting.....
The apartments are a good size and , for Abu Dhabi, appear good value. 
Anyone any comments on the apartments please ?
Many thanks.


----------



## Chiryu

meseta said:


> Hi everyone, We're looking at renting at Al Reef downtown. Having looked at the villas, we don't like the size of the kitchens and a little arthritis makes the stairs daunting.....
> The apartments are a good size and , for Abu Dhabi, appear good value.
> Anyone any comments on the apartments please ?
> Many thanks.


Same as villas essentially minus gardens and stairs. Plus losing a bit of space. Not seen a 3 bed so can't comment there but viewed some 2 beds. Very much the same as villas. Your choice is just between apartment living or villa living. 

Bear in mind the pools on downtown won't be open for ages. Mediterranean was supposed to open early this year. It still hasn't. So don't let agents sell it based upon that because it will be a while. Yes you can use other pools but just worth remembering so agents don't fill you full of rubbish. 

Other than the loss of garden and potentially a view of the car park there's really not too much difference apart from like I say, apartment or villa.


----------



## meseta

thank you. and still no supermarket ??


----------



## Chiryu

meseta said:


> thank you. and still no supermarket ??


There is a little shop which has all the basics. Its in Desert. I think. I always get desert and arabian mixed up! I've heard there's a geant coming but as to when is anyone guess. Someone might know more about that but that's the extent of my knowledge. 

There's also a good food delivery place in same village as shop. Rez B'halbeeb or something. They deliver sandwiches, subs etc. quite basic but really nice.


----------



## meseta

Chiryu said:


> There is a little shop which has all the basics. Its in Desert. I think. I always get desert and arabian mixed up! I've heard there's a geant coming but as to when is anyone guess. Someone might know more about that but that's the extent of my knowledge.
> 
> There's also a good food delivery place in same village as shop. Rez B'halbeeb or something. They deliver sandwiches, subs etc. quite basic but really nice.


thank you very much.


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> Edit last post.
> 
> 
> I re read your original post. If your company is offering housing allowance they should arrange the cheque. My husband takes the offer of lease to work, they issue cheque. Then he gives it to the agent.
> 
> So I wouldn't worry about the year upfront thing.
> 
> Your hr should help you out with that.








Hi Chiryu,

I was wondering if you could give me some additional information regarding Cost of living in Abu Dhabi. As we both have two kids and about the same age I was thinking your figures will be closer to us.

I now know that I can find a 3 Bed Villa for Dhms 145K. I need to know what additional cost do I have to look into and work on before coming there. for example:

Utility Bills cost: (including , Internet, Cable TV, Water, Electricity, Phone etc)
Maid cost: I believe I might find some for Dhms 2000 per months. 
Grocery cost: Including washing detergents which I know last for atleast a month, 
Do you have any Idea of how much a decent car cost ther on a monthly lease?
or any additional cost that usually Expats fail to consider and are cought off guard.

I have heard that most of the houses, Vills, apartments do not have window blinds or curtains. Is that correct?

Regards,

Ausee76


----------



## Chiryu

Ausee76 said:


> Hi Chiryu,
> 
> I was wondering if you could give me some additional information regarding Cost of living in Abu Dhabi. As we both have two kids and about the same age I was thinking your figures will be closer to us.
> 
> I now know that I can find a 3 Bed Villa for Dhms 145K. I need to know what additional cost do I have to look into and work on before coming there. for example:
> 
> Utility Bills cost: (including , Internet, Cable TV, Water, Electricity, Phone etc)
> Maid cost: I believe I might find some for Dhms 2000 per months.
> Grocery cost: Including washing detergents which I know last for atleast a month,
> Do you have any Idea of how much a decent car cost ther on a monthly lease?
> or any additional cost that usually Expats fail to consider and are cought off guard.
> 
> I have heard that most of the houses, Vills, apartments do not have window blinds or curtains. Is that correct?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ausee76


Hello,

Let's see. Utilities. I think we spend around 600 a month. But that can go up in summer with having air con on loads. I hate been even slightly cold so I tend to not use it much mind. 

Internet is with Etisalat. You can find details of their packages on Internet. They do dual play (net and phone) or triple play (net,phone and tv) We don't use them for tv as it was pretty rubbish and the box never used to record what you wanted it too etc so we have OSN for TV. Also have packages online depending what you want. 

Maids start around 2000-2200 I believe. But I think that is a live in wage from what info I've been gathering you should add around 800-1000 extra for their accommodation costs plus then transport. There's a bus route on al reef but depending where she would be coming from that could take a while. A taxi from the city to al reef is around 60dhs one way. Think bus takes anywhere from 1 hour to 1.5. 

Groceries - I spend anywhere from 600-1000 a month. That includes nappies and baby stuff, plus wash detergent etc. usually varies if I buy pork as this can be expensive. There's Arbella at Etihad plaza which is near al reef. They do pork, it costs about 22-30dhs for 6 rashers of bacon so there's an idea. That tends to bump my bill up. 

Next to arbella there's a High Spirits booze shop. Crate of lager can be around 150-200dhs. Not too bad for bottles either. 

Not too sure about car lease. I've heard people say diamond lease is good. I think anywhere from 2500 to 6-7000 depending on type of car etc. we can fill a 6l 4x4 here for 150dhs so petrol is quite cheap. 

Pretty much my monthly budget is only around 4000-5000. That's for groceries and petrol. Plus a bit of eating out. If we eat out more it goes up etc. 

Unexpected costs? Hmmm ours has been car stuff. New tyres if they blow out etc. usual things similar to home. 
. 
Do you get some sort of relocation allowance? Are you bringing furniture etc? That can be a high initial outlay. We didn't bring anything and just started from scratch so depending what you get then that might cos you. 

Al reef does not have curtains no. You have to put them up yourself and remove them when you leave.


----------



## AlfromScotland

I would like to thank everyone for the information in this thread, it has been extremely useful and reassuring to see how friendly people are. I have just received my job offer and hope to be over in Abu Dhabi in the next few months. I have been looking at accommodation at Al Raha Gardens / Beach and Al Reef. Any information, hints and tips welcome.


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Let's see. Utilities. I think we spend around 600 a month. But that can go up in summer with having air con on loads. I hate been even slightly cold so I tend to not use it much mind.
> 
> Internet is with Etisalat. You can find details of their packages on Internet. They do dual play (net and phone) or triple play (net,phone and tv) We don't use them for tv as it was pretty rubbish and the box never used to record what you wanted it too etc so we have OSN for TV. Also have packages online depending what you want.
> 
> Maids start around 2000-2200 I believe. But I think that is a live in wage from what info I've been gathering you should add around 800-1000 extra for their accommodation costs plus then transport. There's a bus route on al reef but depending where she would be coming from that could take a while. A taxi from the city to al reef is around 60dhs one way. Think bus takes anywhere from 1 hour to 1.5.
> 
> Groceries - I spend anywhere from 600-1000 a month. That includes nappies and baby stuff, plus wash detergent etc. usually varies if I buy pork as this can be expensive. There's Arbella at Etihad plaza which is near al reef. They do pork, it costs about 22-30dhs for 6 rashers of bacon so there's an idea. That tends to bump my bill up.
> 
> Next to arbella there's a High Spirits booze shop. Crate of lager can be around 150-200dhs. Not too bad for bottles either.
> 
> Not too sure about car lease. I've heard people say diamond lease is good. I think anywhere from 2500 to 6-7000 depending on type of car etc. we can fill a 6l 4x4 here for 150dhs so petrol is quite cheap.
> 
> Pretty much my monthly budget is only around 4000-5000. That's for groceries and petrol. Plus a bit of eating out. If we eat out more it goes up etc.
> 
> Unexpected costs? Hmmm ours has been car stuff. New tyres if they blow out etc. usual things similar to home.
> .
> Do you get some sort of relocation allowance? Are you bringing furniture etc? That can be a high initial outlay. We didn't bring anything and just started from scratch so depending what you get then that might cos you.
> 
> Al reef does not have curtains no. You have to put them up yourself and remove them when you leave.


Hi Chiryu,

Thank you for a very detailed answer. Its surely is giving me such a good idea what to expect when i get there.

My company is giving me Dhr 37000 for relocation. I guess I will get all my things to Abu Dhabi when i get a place there so that I dont have to re-set the house.

I know its a one off cost but are the curtains expensive there? 

Is there any Super Market in Al Reef? I was thinking if there is that it will save us a long drive for Groceries etc.

A monthly budget of Dhr 5000 to 6000 is ok with me. I have been working out my maths on these numbers.

Just giving you my email address so that we could get in touch we we get there.

[email protected]

regards,

Ausee76


----------



## Chiryu

To be honest you'll find people who spend a lot more. But we don't really go out too much. My husband works a lot and we're here to save more than anything so what we do do tends to be Dubai for the day, the beach, etc rather than expensive meals and stuff. You could easily spend 3 or 4 times that each month. Depending on what you eat, where you shop, how much you use the car and have to fill it, how many times you go for brunch, drinking Etc etc its all relative. You'll find your own little budget once you get here. Just giving you mine so you can see one persons view. Ask someone else and it'll probably be entirely different! 

There's a tiny shop in al reef. But I mean tiny. It has essentials - toiletries, wash powder, nappies, baby milk, some freezer stuff, veg, bread, drinks, tinned stuff etc but its not extensive and is bit more expensive. 

There is a LuLu supermarket at Raha mall. Or Bawabat is a bit longer drive but has a huge Carrefour. They both tend to be cheaper than Arbella where the pork counter is. I sometimes have a drive out to Mushrif mall nearer the city as there's a good food court and some nice clothes shops! There's a huge LuLu in there which is quite good. You'll have to drive out to get a decent shop in. I generally only use the one here for odd things I've forgotten or ran out of and don't want a drive out.


----------



## Chiryu

Oh not sure about curtains. I never got mine cos I came out later. But there's an Ikea at Yas Island which I imagine does them. I would imagine depending where you go it will vary. But that's like anything here.


----------



## Chiryu

I've just had another thought. I don't know if your baby is on formula but its worth remembering that a 900gm tin of formula ranges from around 50-80dhs depending on brand. As my son is 1 now I hardly use any compared to when he was solely bottle fed. Also, my nappy consumption is a lot lower as he's got older. 

Worth thinking about that, cos my spending will be less than yours because of little things like that. So you might want to add a bit maybe if your working things out. 

I think nappies are anywhere from 40-80dhs depending on brand, size of pack etc. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Ausee76

Chiryu said:


> Hello,
> 
> .


Hi Chiryu,

Long time no message. How are you? I am still in Australia but i am in the process of moving. I am looking forward to move to Abu Dhabi by May this year. 

How is your family? And how are things your side?

I am in the process of selling my furniture so that i dont have to bring it along with me and will save the cost. I plan to buy things from Abu Dhabi once i get there.

will wait for your reply,

Regards


----------



## nataliejames

Came to find out there is a laundry service at Al Reef, you can schedule a pick up with Arabian Avenue Laundry 0563148911


----------



## sgoldie1983

Hi Chiryu,

Me and my wife will be moving to Abu Dhabi soon and have been looking at apartments and villas but we can't find any decent info on the cost of gas, electricity etc. do you know the rough cost of them for an apartment and villa. also we've been looking at hydra village and al reef downtown. do you know what these places are like? been hearing some bad and good things about them. 

Thanks


----------

